# KatzSpaRing Track



## redwog (Jan 3, 2004)

Does anyone know where the KatzSpaRing Track is now? I read or heard it had been bought and moved. I will be in the Bay Area all next week and would love to find it! 
Any other tracks anyone knows of that are open to the public or by invitation?
Any help will be appreciated!
Ted


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.sfhora.org/

1890 Bryant Street, San Francisco, Ca 94110


----------

